# Apuesta



## Anneso

Hola a todos !
Estoy haciendo una traduccion en la cual sale la palabra "apuesta", en un tal senso que no la puedo traducir. Aqui esta el contexto :

"La Cumbre Hispano-francesa que hoy se celebra en Zaragoza no solo es una ocasion perfecta para que los gobiernos de ambos paises definan con mayor precision y compromiso su *apuesta * por el trazado de nuevas y mas capaces vias de comunicacion."

Aqui no la puedo traducir por "pari", verdad ?

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## valerie

puede ser: leur engagement

leur projet sería más adecuado en la frase en francés, pero se aleja más del original.


----------



## Anneso

Merci pour votre réponse ! Je n'ai pas pu utiliser le mot "engagement" parce que je l'emploie déjà dans la phrase.
J'ai donc traduit l'ensemble comme ça :

"Le sommet franco-espagnol qui se tient aujourd’hui à Saragosse n’est pas uniquement une occasion parfaite pour que les gouvernements des deux pays définissent avec une plus grande précision et un engagement plus important leur volonté de tracer de nouvelles voies de communication [...]"


----------



## pen

Anneso said:
			
		

> Merci pour votre réponse ! Je n'ai pas pu utiliser le mot "engagement" parce que je l'emploie déjà dans la phrase.
> J'ai donc traduit l'ensemble comme ça :
> 
> "Le sommet franco-espagnol qui se tient aujourd’hui à Saragosse n’est pas uniquement une occasion parfaite pour que les gouvernements des deux pays définissent avec une plus grande précision et un engagement plus important leur volonté de tracer de nouvelles voies de communication [...]"



 Hi Anneso!
No es un  apuesta=une proposition?
Su apuesta= leur proposition 

 
pen


----------



## moira

Estoy de acuerdo con Valerie, yo usaría *engagement*. La palabra *proposition * en esa frase no es tan adecuada.


----------



## textraño

Con tu permiso , te sugiero que la palabra apuesta la interpretes como " compromiso "


----------



## ti_beck

*Nueva pregunta***​
Me da pena traducir correctamente esta sentencia...

"El Miniclub (4-7 años) y el Maxiclub (8-12 años) son una apuesta de este reconocido grupo hotelero para mantener entretenidos a jóvenes y niños."


----------



## Paquita

As-tu essayé notre merveilleux dictionnaire en haut de la page ?

http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/apuesta


----------



## ti_beck

Bien sûr. Et de plus je connais le sens de 'apuesta'. Simplement, cela m'interpelle d'employer 'pari' ici. Peut être n'est ce qu'une impression...
ça ne vous fait pas bizarre à vous?


----------



## Paquita

Regarde ce lien : il me semble que cela fait partie du langage courant. 
Il faut peut-être alors changer ta phrase :

XXX a fait le pari d'occuper jeunes et enfants avec ...
La création d'un mini ... est un pari de...
..
Et surtout je ne vois pas par quoi le remplacer. J'ai pensé à "défi" mais ça ne colle pas avec le reste ...
Attends d'autres avis, bien entendu, mais ...


----------



## ti_beck

Ok merci. Moi non plus je ne vois pas par quoi d'autre le remplacer...


----------



## yserien

*3.* Incitation à la réalisation d'une chose difficile; réponse à une telle situation. (Quasi-)synon. _gageure._ _Il nous fallait relever ce défi. (CNRTL)_


----------



## Paquita

Bravo Yserien !

Gageure... "mais c'est bien sûr" !!! le voilà le synonyme que nous cherchions...

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/gageure


----------



## ti_beck

merci, évidemment. Lol


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Me gusta la palabra _gageure _pero creo que aquí no conviene: suena a apuesta casi imposible warnpinión personal).

Cambiaría la frase:
- Este reconocido... mise sur le Miniclub... pour...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chlapec

¿"...représentent un atout...", podría valer en ese contexto?


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> ¿"...représentent un atout...", podría valer en ese contexto?


 
Para mí, no, porque "atout" es siempre una ventaja, mientras que en apuesta veo más bien un riesgo que puede o no surtir efecto.

Me gusta la propuesta de Martine (mise sur) porque es palabra de juego y no se sabe si el hotel sera ganador o perdedor.

En cuanto a "gageure", si se gana, el mérito es mayor ...depende una vez más del contexto...


----------



## jprr

Si on veut garder "apuesta"
Soit c'est un pari, soit c'est une mise  ... en vue de ...

Sinon c'est un investissement, une contribution ... enfin tous les termes de la langue bois qu'on utilise lorsqu'une entreprise dépense un sou pour ramasser le gros lot


----------



## jose_22

*Nueva pregunta***​ 

buenas tardes me gustaria saber como podria traducir en Frances la palabra "apuestas" en este sentido : "Codere conoce muy bien el riesgos y las _apuestas_" 

gracias !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches jose_22, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi  nous,

- enjeux

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Lady_M

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour à tous!
J'ai un texte à traduire qui parle de la présentation de la 5eme conférence internationale sur le livre. Grosso modo, c'est un discours du ministre de la culture espagnole qui remercie tous les participants et aussi qui expose l'importance de la place du livre dans la société.
Voici l'extrait: "Agradeciendo de nuevo a Common Ground *su apuesta* por esta sede espanola de la conferencia sobre el libro, extiendo mi gratitud a todos los que organizan, patronican y participan."
Je peux le traduire par: Je remercie à nouveau Common Ground pour son *pari* pour ce siège...???? cela me parait vraiment bizarre
Merci d'avance!


----------



## meedherrero

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos*​
Hola,

no sé cómo traducir apuesta aqui:

Bodegas XXX presenta esta noche a las 21h _*su nueva apuesta*_ por el mercado del vino.

Se trata de una presentación durante la cual la Bodega en cuastión va a presentar sus nuevos vinos.

no veo aqui: _*présente son nouveau pari*_...

son nouveau produit? son nouveau vin?

merci


----------



## textraño

Anneso:

Lo que se quiere expresar con la palabra apuesta, tal cual uno de sus significados: Esperanza, espectativa (de ganar, se usa en sentido +).
Tal vez un poco tardía la explicación, pero tal vez sea útil aún.

Saludos


----------



## textraño

Meedherrro:

Siempre en estos contextos se debe interpretar como : proposición renovada de algo nuevo, en este caso un nuevo producto(vino) o servicio.

Saludos


----------



## Mederic

Anneso said:


> "La Cumbre Hispano-francesa que hoy se celebra en Zaragoza no solo es una ocasion perfecta para que los gobiernos de ambos paises definan con mayor precision y compromiso su *apuesta * por el trazado de nuevas y mas capaces vias de comunicacion."


Pour moi, la traduction est clairement "investissement" :
"Le sommet franco-espagnol qui se tient aujourd’hui à Saragosse n’est pas uniquement une occasion parfaite pour que les gouvernements des deux pays définissent avec une précision et un engagement plus importants* leur investissement* dans le tracé de nouvelles voies de communication"

*investissement *allie les nuances de notion financière / pari financier et de notion d'effort / de participation de chaque nation.

A+


----------

